# Chlorine?



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone yesterday we finally got Maisy in the pool. She had a great time and came in after the entire family was. Our pool has chlorine and we haven't seen any problems yet but we have no idea what it will do to her skin. Has anyone else every had an issue with chlorine? If so please tell me. Thank you any advice is appreciated! :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to take my Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae, swimming in a chlorinated pool. The standard procedure is to rinse off the skin (both human and dog) in the shower or with a garden hose. That way, there will be no irritation issues. 8)


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

During the summer my girls practically live in our pool and we haven't seen any issues with skin reactions or coat quality. And while rinsing is good advice that I should follow, I usually don't. Doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We just had Holley in a chlorinated pool this weekend for the first time. After she was finished, we dried her and then used the bathing wipes. She seems to be okay.


----------

